# Phrag sargentianum



## L I Jane (May 28, 2007)

I've been trying for days to get a good pic of this guy but finally did it tonight when I went out at 8.15 pm & got this shot for my records.The air was calm, so no breeze.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 28, 2007)

Wow! That looks amazing. How big is the plant?


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2007)

I got to see it the other week and its gynormous!


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

That is probably the best blooming of this species I've seen. Can we have a flower closeup?:drool:


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 28, 2007)

Marco said:


> I got to see it the other week and its gynormous!



Now it's time for someone to say something like, "She was asking about the plant." oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (May 28, 2007)

very very nice!!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 29, 2007)

I agree, that is stunning and one of the best


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

Fabulous example Jane! Well done!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2007)

That's a great sargentianum. The ones I've seen have been puny flowers.


----------



## TADD (May 29, 2007)

Amazing size plant. Looks great with great culture obviously.


----------



## ORG (May 29, 2007)

Dear Jane,
would it be possible to show us alos a picture of a single flower and the staminode of?

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## L I Jane (May 30, 2007)

To answer questions--the plant is in an 6" pot-1 previously blmd spk,2 that are now blooming & 3 new grwths.It seems to only bloom every second year.
Now for Olaf's request--the best I can do.


----------



## Gilda (May 30, 2007)

No wonder you didn't have room in your greenhouse !! Great bloomers you have there !:clap:


----------



## ORG (May 30, 2007)

Dear Jane,
many thanks for the picture. It is really a very interesting clone, differed to the normal sargentianum.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## e-spice (May 30, 2007)

Wonderfully bloomed. A lot of sargentianums are not very nice. That one is a beauty.

e-spice


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Now it's time for someone to say something like, "She was asking about the plant." oke:



I was talking about the plant!


----------



## paphjoint (May 31, 2007)

VEry nice clone !!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

Someone should cross this to Asuko Fischer or Jason Fischer or Mem. Dick Clemens.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 4, 2007)

or something


----------

